

Show HN: GitHub repository finder for beginners - johnmarinelli
http://searchgit.johnmarinelli.me

======
johnmarinelli
This is a really simple Angular app that is really a glorified frontend for
the Github API. The goal was to find open source projects that are still in
early stages of development, so beginners could get used to the workflow of
actually contributing to repositories. I know this was (and to an extent,
still is) a problem for me when I first started with git; I could make and
manipulate my own repos, but when it came to actually socializing/working
together with other programmers via Github I had no idea where to start, and
most repositories I found were dead or were too advanced for me.

The app simply takes in a keyword and a language; by default it will only
search for repositories that were last updated two weeks ago (so you know it's
still alive), with less than 10 stars and 3 forks (so you know that there's
still some room for contributers). Of course, you can edit these parameters
yourself.

Anyway, it was firstly a playground for Angular. As far as that goes, I really
like it so far but I'm afraid I'll have to put it aside for now because of
work/school.

